# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Лечение 1С 8_3_22_1603

## 4eremovskiy

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с лечением. 
Необходимо лекарство и инструкция для платформы 1С 8_3_22_1603, УТ 11_5_9_125 и БП 3_0_122_97 (загружено из ИТС)
Устанавливать буду на Windows Server 2022х64.
Лечение необходимо только для платформы, а УТ и БП после устанавливать?
Спасибо.

----------


## 4eremovskiy

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с лечением. 
> Необходимо лекарство и инструкция для платформы 1С 8_3_22_1603, УТ 11_5_9_125 и БП 3_0_122_97 (загружено из ИТС)
> Устанавливать буду на Windows Server 2022х64.
> Лечение необходимо только для платформы, а УТ и БП после устанавливать?
> Спасибо.


Спасибо всем кто пришел на помощь, переживающим и кто просто проходил мимо.  После длительного блуждания по веткам все нашлось. Удалите, пожалуйста, тему.

----------


## batter

> Спасибо всем кто пришел на помощь, переживающим и кто просто проходил мимо.  После длительного блуждания по веткам все нашлось. Удалите, пожалуйста, тему.


Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на что нашлось

----------


## 4eremovskiy

Я поставил в итоге Mimo-UniDll v5, но после вчерашнего обновления платформы все слетело и никак активироваться не хотело. Шумихи много по этому поводу сегодня. Я ждать не мог, отгрузки встали и счета не выставить. Активировал с временным ключом, который предлагала 1с и оплатил лицензию.

----------


## CyrusSmith

Как с этим быть теперь ? помогите активировать люди добрые ?

----------


## tremme

У меня репак работает 8.3.19.1150 на двух серверах, на клиентах соответственно тоже. Но там конфигурации БУХ и ЗУП месячной давности, новые там работать не будут

----------


## asergei

Пока ставлю 8.3.21.1393 + мимо + патч для отмены проверки на версию платформы.

----------

baikot (08.01.2023)

----------


## swhost

Ставьте Mimo_4_5 на новую платформу и блокируйте список ip

powershell под админом для блокировки rphost.exe серверной платформы, если 1с файловая, то лучше общий блок без -Program "__" в Брандмауэере (или ваш файрволл)



> New-NetFirewallRule -DisplayName "block 1c" -Program "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.22.1709\bin\rphost.exe" -Direction Outbound –LocalPort Any -Protocol Any -Action Block -RemoteAddress 185.12.152.0/24, 185.12.153.0/24, 185.12.154.0/24, 185.12.155.0/24, 220.181.0.0/16, 39.128.0.0/10, 5.188.115.0/24, 93.184.220.0/22, 37.61.222.112/29, 139.45.192.0/18, 142.250.0.0/15, 64.233.160.0/19, 209.85.128.0/17, 77.88.55.0/24, 5.255.255.0/24, 5.45.205.0/24, 94.100.176.0/21, 217.69.136.0/21, 18.184.212.59, 23.52.27.27, 23.46.123.27, 91.239.5.113, 89.111.148.64/26

----------

baikot (08.01.2023), CReePiNG (07.01.2023), JD_KRSK (11.01.2023), riv100 (07.12.2022)

----------


## toreadorufa

> Пока ставлю 8.3.21.1393 + мимо + патч для отмены проверки на версию платформы.


патч для отмены проверки на версию платформы где его скачать под эту версию, перебирать 500 страниц не охота, 
можно ссылку? Он на 8.3.21.1393 точно работает? просто я думал что крайняя версия 8.3.19 заранее спасибо, 
просто хотелось бы внести ясность, есть такой-то отдельный патч? На форуме видел только скрипты которые убирают таблицу 
versions и две обработки для лечения файловых конфигураций на бух и зуп, что именно имеется ввиду?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> патч для отмены проверки на версию платформы где его скачать под эту версию, перебирать 500 страниц не охота, 
> можно ссылку? Он на 8.3.21.1393 точно работает? просто я думал что крайняя версия 8.3.19 заранее спасибо, 
> просто хотелось бы внести ясность, есть такой-то отдельный патч? На форуме видел только скрипты которые убирают таблицу 
> versions и две обработки для лечения файловых конфигураций на бух и зуп, что именно имеется ввиду?


Патчи для понижения минимальной версии платформы устанавливаются в конфигураторе соответствующей базы данных. Для БП. ЗУП, УТ, УНФ они разные. Найти можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
Рекомендуемые версии платформы "8.3.17.2733; 8.3.18.1902; 8.3.19.1665; 8.3.20.1674; 8.3.21.1508; 8.3.22.1603";

----------

riv100 (07.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

удалено

----------


## Glob17

> Патчи для понижения минимальной версии платформы устанавливаются в конфигураторе соответствующей базы данных. Для БП. ЗУП, УТ, УНФ они разные. Найти можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
> Рекомендуемые версии платформы "8.3.17.2733; 8.3.18.1902; 8.3.19.1665; 8.3.20.1674; 8.3.21.1508; 8.3.22.1603";


Эти платформы похоже 1с скрыла. где их скачать подскажите?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Эти платформы похоже 1с скрыла. где их скачать подскажите?


Возьмите любые выпуска до 08.22, примените расширение отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oAZe/rbiE5MSUA

----------


## Glob17

> Возьмите любые выпуска до 08.22, примените расширение отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oAZe/rbiE5MSUA


Спасибо! Скажите, а как лечить конфигурации ЖКХ рарус? Таким же макаром?

----------


## Glob17

> Возьмите любые выпуска до 08.22, примените расширение отсюда https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oAZe/rbiE5MSUA


Задвоилось сообщение. извините мой компьютер

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо! Скажите, а как лечить конфигурации ЖКХ рарус? Таким же макаром?


Смотрите здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....034#post756034

----------


## Glob17

Это то я знаю, но оно тоже слетает после обновления платформы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это то я знаю, но оно тоже слетает после обновления платформы.


Написано же. что платформу не обновлять Использовать выпущенные до августа 2022 г, применив расширение для минимальной версии.

----------


## Glob17

> Написано же. что платформу не обновлять Использовать выпущенные до августа 2022 г, применив расширение для минимальной версии.


А как не обновлять, если обновление конфигурации требует обновление платформы?

----------


## Glob17

> Написано же. что платформу не обновлять Использовать выпущенные до августа 2022 г, применив расширение для минимальной версии.


А как не обновлять, если обновление конфигурации требует обновление платформы?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А как не обновлять, если обновление конфигурации требует обновление платформы?


Если используете расширение, то обновление платформы не требует.

----------


## Glob17

Уважаемый админ! Я вчера пол дня потратил на обновление ло маной  1с, но она л о манная только для того, что бы пользователи РДП могли подключаться, а так у нас есть официальный ключ. 1с не обновляется даже с официальным ключем! Вот фото.
Когда ключ воткнут пишет ошибку, что 1с ло манная, когда ключа нет то пишет, что ключ не обнаружен. Пожалуйста, нужна помощь.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемый админ! Я вчера пол дня потратил на обновление ло маной  1с, но она л о манная только для того, что бы пользователи РДП могли подключаться, а так у нас есть официальный ключ. 1с не обновляется даже с официальным ключем! Вот фото.
> Когда ключ воткнут пишет ошибку, что 1с ло манная, когда ключа нет то пишет, что ключ не обнаружен. Пожалуйста, нужна помощь.


А к кому собственно вы обращаетесь? Если есть ключ и присутствуют следы взлома так и будет. Либо удаляйте все эмуляторы, либо используйте платформу выпуска до 08.2022 с Мимо и расширением для изменения минимальной версии.

----------


## Glob17

Если можно, то к вам Александр II . А у вас есть ссылочки на то, что вы говорите установить? Мимо и расширение? А для ЖКХ, бухгалтерии и ЗУП это все едино?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Если можно, то к вам Александр II . А у вас есть ссылочки на то, что вы говорите установить? Мимо и расширение? А для ЖКХ, бухгалтерии и ЗУП это все едино?


Платформа и Мимо здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page51
Расширение здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN , я вам эту ссылку уже давал. В Бухгалтерии 3.0 и ЗУП 3.1 работает, в ЖКХ не проверял, попробуйте и отпишитесь.

----------

Glob17 (04.12.2022)

----------


## Glob17

Обновил!!! Спасибо вас. огромнейшая благодарность! Все заработало. Для жкх работает снятие ограничений на БУХ

----------


## kvadrant

Добрый день.
Скачал платформу 8.3.22.1704 и лекарство к ней. Установил платформу, потом Мимо 5 по инструкции, при первом запуске в окне конфигурации проставил все по инструкции. Но все равно после запуска программы выскакивает окошко Неправомерное использование програмного продукта. Прошу помощи, что делать, чтоб не проверялось на правомерность?

----------


## kvadrant

Добрый день.
Скачал платформу 8.3.22.1704 и лекарство к ней. Установил платформу, потом Мимо 5 по инструкции, при первом запуске в окне конфигурации проставил все по инструкции. Но все равно после запуска программы выскакивает окошко Неправомерное использование програмного продукта. Прошу помощи, что делать, чтоб не проверялось на правомерность?

----------


## Glob17

Установи обычный эмулятор. Всё равно пока толку нет от мимо. официально с ним не обновишься скорее всего. Особенно, если есть леды взлома.

----------


## Feodor

> Обновил!!! Спасибо вас. огромнейшая благодарность! Все заработало. Для жкх работает снятие ограничений на БУХ


Добрый день, в серверном варианте это работает?

----------


## Feodor

> Обновил!!! Спасибо вас. огромнейшая благодарность! Все заработало. Для жкх работает снятие ограничений на БУХ


Добрый день, в серверном варианте это работает?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день, в серверном варианте это работает?


Попробуйте и напишите результат.

----------


## Хирурган

> Установи обычный эмулятор. Всё равно пока толку нет от мимо. официально с ним не обновишься скорее всего. Особенно, если есть леды взлома.


а какой обычный эмулятор сейчас актуален?

----------


## vadimvadimvad

я попробовал вот это, все работает и обновляется конфигурация, в трее появился значок HASP license manager
1С - файловая, бухгалтерия и зарплата.
1) скачиваем  Мультикей:
https://mega.nz/file/pJUSCKRQ#6A9yI1...D5yv1cgkixf2eM
Там же инструкция.
2) Удалить все платформы, удалить все файлы и папки пребывания 1С:
C:\Program Files\1cv8
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\L  ocal\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...)
C:\Users\имя_пользователя\AppData\R  oaming\1С (и подобные 1Cv8...) - можно оставить тут файл ibases.v8i со списком баз
C:\ProgramData\1C
3) Перезагрузить сервер. В Брандмауэр (Файервол, Роутер) ничего не добавлять.
4) Списать оригинальную Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 8.3.22.1704 ( я качал х32)
https://info83.1c.ru/
5) Установить *оригинальную* технологическую платформу, сняв в конце отметки с установки драйвера аппаратного ключа (HASP) и удаления устаревших расширений.
6) Разархивировать списанный файл Мультикей.
Запустить файл оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\EmulsCleanUp\EmulsCleanUp.cmd
Если в окошке будет написано "сделать перезагрузку" - надо сделать перезагрузку сервера.
7) Запустить оттуда:
-..\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\haspdinst_setup.cmd
8) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\DUMPS\1C_v8_M ultiKey_001_user.reg или с другим числом пользователей (например, 100) - добавить в реестр дамп ключа
9) Запустить оттуда:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\Drivers&Dumps\MuKeyDrv\EmulSetup.cmd
10) Так как у меня сервер терминальный, то установить:
-...\Emuls4Windows_x86-x64_refresh2e\hasp\lmsetup.exe
(нижняя строка – это для серверного ПК (т.е. где установлена база), верхняя строка для остальных ПК
Со всем соглашаться.
11) После этого запускаем программу 1С и радуемся отсутствием ошибки.
Получилось на 100 компьютеров

----------


## vadimvadimvad

Все пробовал на *оригинальной* Технологической платформе 1С:Предприятия (32-bit) для Windows 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.22.1709) Конфигурация 
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.126.18)

----------


## valera5k

Добрый день, не могу скачать файл по ссылке - пишет: введите ключ дешифрования, введенный ключ не верен .....

----------


## vadimvadimvad

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
пароль на архив 1234

----------

gaga515 (12.01.2023)

----------


## vadimvadimvad

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AbcaNUGUegH2QA
пароль на архив 1234

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
На обычном ноутбуке вроде помог этот метод.
Но при попытке установить так же на Mac (в Parallels Desktop) ошибкаСнимок экрана 2023-01-08 в 17.13.10.jpg
Подскажите что делать?

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
На обычном ноутбуке вроде помог этот метод.
Но при попытке установить так же на Mac (в Parallels Desktop) ошибкаСнимок экрана 2023-01-08 в 17.13.10.jpg
Подскажите что делать?

----------


## Afabla

> Добрый день!
> На обычном ноутбуке вроде помог этот метод.
> Но при попытке установить так же на Mac (в Parallels Desktop) ошибкаВложение 2859
> Подскажите что делать?


Sentinel® LDK and Sentinel HASP® Run-time Environment Command-line Installer for Windows написан под ОС Windows и не гарантирует работу на эмуляторах - вроде бы как официальный ответ от авторов.

----------

